# Hobo Art



## MetalBryan (Feb 17, 2020)

Text from Kickstarter page, link below.

Mostly True (third edition) is the print culmination of, by now, 36 years of obsessive rail culture documentation, collection, and culture jamming by filmmaker and artist Bill Daniel. The book is an ongoing “archive practice” that has followed the completion of his influential 2005 experimental/documentary film on hobo lore and moniker graffiti, Who is Bozo Texino?

Using the template of a vintage rail magazine, this “operative metaphor,” as Daniel calls the method of Mostly True, allows the book to seamlessly combine historical and contemporary material. The result demonstrates the real cultural continuum of the folkloric, labor, and art traditions of 100 years ago through the contemporary communities of graffiti, punk, and art.

Creator and editor Bill Daniel has pulled new material from his milkcrate archives in his studio down in the Texas oil patch, and has solicited new photographs, drawings, and stories from his train-obsessed artist friends. The new edition will be comprised of about 70% new material, with some of the most essential elements of the original book included again.


----------

